
Incredible 1km skyscraper is being built in Saudi Arabia - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2015/12/01/this-incredible-1km-skyscraper-is-being-built-in-saudi-arabia/
======
theworstshill
Supported by the bones of secular people no doubt.

